
Google becomes more local - Anon84
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/04/google-becomes-more-local.html
======
josefresco
I just searched for "dentist" in Google and sure enough, it returned local
results of over 40 dentists (without me entering my location)

The problem is that they're all about 120 miles away, which means Google's
little geo-location trick completely failed.

I'll stick to crafting my queries with my desired location until they have
these 'little' bugs worked out.

I also find it curious that the web results are all non-geo specific, which
basically means that Google is giving it's own directory of business listings
priority over every other website on the topic (local dentists with their own
website and local directories) both of which are probably more helpful than a
Google Map with inaccurate and out of date information. Why not go the full
route and show Web Results from local sources? (oh right, follow the money)

~~~
electromagnetic
Mine was a bit closer, about 15 miles in the next city over. Ironically, this
is actually where my wifes dentist is (as hers moved).

All the geolocation always seems to bring up your ISP's location. We recently
switched ISP so all the geolocation data went from the city south-west of us
to the city north-east of us. Hopefully next I'll get an ISP with the same
location as me so the geolocation works.

------
vicaya
IP match is so crude and laughable for local search. I was hoping they'd come
up with something interesting.

------
rufo
I'm rather surprised they don't support Gears' built-in Wifi geolocation
support.

But yes, right now it's incredibly hit or miss. I'm sitting in a Starbucks in
Rochester, NY and it pegged my location as San Jose.

------
chaosmachine
It would be nice if they'd expand this idea to Google Maps. When I type in
"123 bank street", it should show me 123 Bank Street in my local city rather
than the one in New York.

~~~
electromagnetic
When I enter "123 bank street" it hits Ottawa, not New York. If I'm even
remotely zoomed into my area, it suggests Bank Street in Toronto.

------
AndrewWarner
I love this on my phone, but I'd like to see them broaden this. For example,
if I type in Apple Store, I'd like to see the one here in Santa Monica, CA.

